# Snakes



## Bucky T (May 2, 2017)

Here are a couple I've come across this turkey season.  My son was with me on one of the encounters.  His first encounter with a Cottonmouth.  It was a good educational experience for him.  The snake lived up to his namesake.  

I came across the Canebreak while hunting last Sunday.  I heard some crows giving something a hard time.  I eased down towards them to observe.  I saw 4 crows either on the ground or a few feet off the ground.  They were obviously displeased with something on the ground.  I figured it was a serpent of some sort.  I walked over to investigate.  I was figuring on finding a Black Rat Snake or a Kingsnake.  When I couldn't see neither one as I approached, I started looking for a Copperhead or a Canebreak.  

Sure enough, there he was.  

Both snakes were left unharmed.


----------



## jscrapmetal (May 2, 2017)

What is wrong with you?? Kill them.


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2017)

jscrapmetal said:


> What is wrong with you?? Kill them.



What is wrong with me??  Nothing.

I don't understand the blatant disregard  by most folks to educate themselves about wildlife.....  Those snakes weren't bothering myself or my son.  They weren't in places that people travel on a regular basis....  They were out living their lives the same as we were living our lives....


Being a hunter to me is a heck of a lot more than going out and killing my intended target species.  It's knowing and constantly learning about how the woods work.  I know those snakes play an important role in the ecosystems they reside in.  I didn't have a use for their skins or felt like eating them.  So why am I going to act like a idiot and kill them????

I understand when people kill a copperhead in their garage, yard, or places where their kids play.  


Me..  If I find a Copperhead or Canebreak in my yard, I'll catch it and relocate it to a remote area.

More people die of bee stings than being bit by a venomous snake in this country.  Lets go out and kill every single bee.......  

Dogs kill more people in this country than snakes do every year.  Lets kill every dog we see too.........

Cows kill more people than snakes every year.  Steaks for everybody!!!!

Spiders kill more people than snakes every year!!!

Quit driving NOW!!!  If you're worried about a snake biting you, you definitely don't need to get behind the wheel of your truck or car.....  

I think I've made my point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 2, 2017)

jscrapmetal said:


> What is wrong with you?? Kill them.



I would be more like what is wrong with YOU, that you see the need to kill stuff just because it's there? Snakes are a part of nature, just like deer and turkeys, and are just as important. I don't see how someone claims to be an outdoorsman, but doesn't take time to learn about the critters in the woods, and fears things he doesn't understand.

A snake can hurt you if you're careless around it, but they don't go looking for people to bite. Cars will kill you, but you don't destroy every car you see in case it might hit you in the future, do you?


----------



## killerv (May 2, 2017)

"Hey son...kneel down by this agitated cottonmouth and lets take a pic"

I've been struck by a timber while turkey hunting, but I literally stepped on it.


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2017)

killerv said:


> "Hey son...kneel down by this agitated cottonmouth and lets take a pic"



Obviously you can't judge distance worth a flip.


----------



## antharper (May 2, 2017)

Two beautiful specimens , glad u left them unharmed, we have enough Yahoo!'s killing things just because they don't like them or are scared of them!


----------



## deast1988 (May 2, 2017)

I'm scared of Deer, Ducks, Turkeys. Every last one needs to get lead posionin snakes are neat I play it smart. Give them there space when I find one.

You won't see me running one over with a four wheeler then proceeding to stomp it with my tennis shoes.


----------



## Killdee (May 2, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> I'm scared of Deer, Ducks, Turkeys. Every last one needs to get lead posionin snakes are neat I play it smart. Give them there space when I find one.
> 
> You won't see me running one over with a four wheeler then proceeding to stomp it with my tennis shoes.



Speaking of ole Stomper, where he go, did he get banned or sompin, used to see him a bunch on Facebook catching some big ole catfish?


----------



## Sixes (May 2, 2017)

The cottonmouth seems to be the more friendly of the two, he looks to be saying hey


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

Sixes said:


> The cottonmouth seems to be the more friendly of the two, he looks to be saying hey



You are totally wrong! ..... He is saying cheese


----------



## Thunder Head (May 3, 2017)

Cool pics!

 I wonder if crows have any friends. I bet if they could talk every animal would say "I hate those guys".


----------



## Echo (May 3, 2017)

Great pics and experience for your son, BuckyT! I think a healthy respect rather than irrational fear should apply to most dangers found in the great outdoors and you are obviously passing that on.




Thunder Head said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> I wonder if crows have any friends. I bet if they could talk every animal would say "I hate those guys".



Great observation, Thunder Head!!


----------



## alphachief (May 3, 2017)

Kill or let live...normally has more to do with the closeness and suddenness of the encounter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> What is wrong with me??  Nothing.
> 
> I don't understand the blatant disregard  by most folks to educate themselves about wildlife.....  Those snakes weren't bothering myself or my son.  They weren't in places that people travel on a regular basis....  They were out living their lives the same as we were living our lives....
> 
> ...


^^^Yep^^^


NCHillbilly said:


> I would be more like what is wrong with YOU, that you see the need to kill stuff just because it's there? Snakes are a part of nature, just like deer and turkeys, and are just as important. I don't see how someone claims to be an outdoorsman, but doesn't take time to learn about the critters in the woods, and fears things he doesn't understand.
> 
> A snake can hurt you if you're careless around it, but they don't go looking for people to bite. Cars will kill you, but you don't destroy every car you see in case it might hit you in the future, do you?



and ^^^YEP^^^


----------



## HM (May 4, 2017)

The smile on your son's face says it all! That's a kid who will grow into a true outdoorsman, with a respect for all living things.


----------



## Uptonongood (May 4, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> What is wrong with me??  Nothing.
> 
> I don't understand the blatant disregard  by most folks to educate themselves about wildlife.....  Those snakes weren't bothering myself or my son.  They weren't in places that people travel on a regular basis....  They were out living their lives the same as we were living our lives....
> 
> ...



Excellent post.  That cellphone folks love to use while driving will kill at least 250 people in Georgia this year.  I say "Kill the cellphone!".


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2017)

Good thread, Tommy.


----------



## humdandy (May 4, 2017)

killerv said:


> "Hey son...kneel down by this agitated cottonmouth and lets take a pic"
> 
> I've been struck by a timber while turkey hunting, but I literally stepped on it.



Not the case at all.  The snake is in a drain probably 3-4 below him and 5-6 feet away.  No way in the world he is in danger of getting bit! 

Great pics and great post Tommy!  

I've seen a ton of cottonmouths in this drain.....some big ones too!!


----------



## Bucky T (May 4, 2017)

humdandy said:


> Not the case at all.  The snake is in a drain probably 3-4 below him and 5-6 feet away.  No way in the world he is in danger of getting bit!
> 
> Great pics and great post Tommy!
> 
> I've seen a ton of cottonmouths in this drain.....some big ones too!!



Thanks again for letting us hunt out there buddy!


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 4, 2017)

Dead snakes boom.If it can bite it dies


----------



## Timber1 (May 4, 2017)

Just wondering if it is ok to kill a tick or should i return it to the woods?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Dead snakes boom.If it can bite it dies



Every snake in the Southern United States bites, except for a hognose and possibly an Indigo.


----------



## Timber1 (May 4, 2017)

I dont encounter snakes very often anymore.  Ecologically that worries me. I havnt killed a snake in a long time, venomous or non.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> I dont encounter snakes very often anymore.  Ecologically that worries me. I havnt killed a snake in a long time, venomous or non.





Come down here and hunt with me. You`ll get to see all kinds, plus more gators than you can count. 

All these varmints make things real interesting sometimes.


----------



## humdandy (May 4, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Just wondering if it is ok to kill a tick or should i return it to the woods?



If you have to ask dumb questions like this you might want to consider knitting.   But then again you might like out your eye.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Every snake in the Southern United States bites, except for a hognose and possibly an Indigo.



I don't care about the harmless snakes but a cottonmouth ,copperhead are a rattle snake dies on site.Had to many deer dogs get bit and it's bad news. I been hit 1 time about nock my leg out from under me,I thank rocky boots every morning,if I see it boom dead.If there endangered tuff,I'll help make them endangered. A snake don't care about my welfare and I can care less about thiers.Down south we have plenty and I do my best to keep their numbers down.


----------



## Timber1 (May 6, 2017)

humdandy said:


> If you have to ask dumb questions like this you might want to consider knitting.   But then again you might like out your eye.



Yet there is always someone who replies.


----------



## Bucky T (May 8, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> I don't care about the harmless snakes but a cottonmouth ,copperhead are a rattle snake dies on site.Had to many deer dogs get bit and it's bad news. I been hit 1 time about nock my leg out from under me,I thank rocky boots every morning,if I see it boom dead.If there endangered tuff,I'll help make them endangered. A snake don't care about my welfare and I can care less about thiers.Down south we have plenty and I do my best to keep their numbers down.



My IQ dropped reading this.


----------



## GLS (May 8, 2017)

I realize there's a wide range of how folks treat hunting dogs from disposable livestock to pampered loyal companions.   A few years ago, I found a bag of bones beagle in a remote Savannah River swamp while woodcock hunting.  Fortunately it had a tag with a phone number.  The owner let it out with a pack 10 miles away two days prior and recovered all but Dolly.  He was tickled I found her as it was  his daughter's pet doubling down as a deer dog.  The best way to have a dog avoid snakes is not to hunt them when snakes are out.  I realize snakes can be out year round, even in the winter, but let temps get up in the wintertime on balmy days and it won't be the snake's fault a dog gets bitten.  The beginning of deer season can  have warm days.  Don't blame the snake if your dog gets bitten while running them in shirtsleeve weather.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 8, 2017)

Dead snake if I see them.I was hit in January.They are not my friends are yours.


----------



## Bucky T (May 8, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Dead snake if I see them.I was hit in January.They are not my friends are yours.



I got bit by a copperhead when I was 8yrs old.


----------



## badge40 (May 9, 2017)

Great pictures and post sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> My IQ dropped reading this.



Yep.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 9, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> My IQ dropped reading this.



Sorry you feel that way.Some things can't be fix.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 9, 2017)

Threads like this expose the woodsmen from those that just stomp around in the woods.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 9, 2017)

Ya BABY


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 11, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Just wondering if it is ok to kill a tick or should i return it to the woods?



Flick it off and move on with your life. It has its role and purpose. Gonna make turkey or Robin food. 

I did my share of snake smashing in my youth, and boy, I didn't know the error of my ways. Snakes are fascinating, helpful, precious creatures. They play such a vital role in the environment, and in human health. Look at the unbelievably low statistics regarding snake bites in the U.S. Most are a result of ignorance or idiocy. Many a rattler have I walked by without so much as a peep or a movement.most of the rest let you know they are there. Snakes, just like all wildlife, deserve a wide berth and admiration. Probably 99% of Americans will never bitten and are never at threat of a bite in their entire lives, but 99% are afraid of them. People get stung by bees all day every day, but the one time they see a snake they just have to chop it up. 

An education in elementary, fundamental science would serve the American public good in regards to snakes and their important role in the environment. 

Googling Aldo Leopold's (considerd by many as the father of modern conservation) quote regarding the famous "every cog and wheel" statement
might serve a lot of us good.


----------



## Ace1313 (May 14, 2017)

Pretty much every pond down here has a gator in it and I have seen more snakes than turkeys this season.


----------



## blong (May 15, 2017)

It's Biblical for man to hate snakes. 
“and I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed: he shall bruise [crush—NIV] thy head, and thou shalt bruise [strike—NIV] his heel.”


----------



## Josey (May 15, 2017)

blong said:


> It's Biblical for man to hate snakes.
> “and I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed: he shall bruise [crush—NIV] thy head, and thou shalt bruise [strike—NIV] his heel.”



That is figurative.  People who aren't very bright take it literally.  Well, anyone who wantonly kills any snake out it the wild ain't too bright.  It's difficult to reason with people with irrational minds.


----------



## blong (May 15, 2017)

Josey said:


> That is figurative.  People who aren't very bright take it literally.  Well, anyone who wantonly kills any snake out it the wild ain't too bright.  It's difficult to reason with people with irrational minds.



Well I'm glad you have it figured out.


----------



## blong (May 15, 2017)

Tell women who have given birth that their pain and labor is just figurative and men working to make ends meet also.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 15, 2017)

blong said:


> Tell women who have given birth that there pain and labor is just figurative and men working to make ends meet also.


AMEN BROTHER.I'm not scared of a snake as long as I carry a (SW 357) If it bits and has Venom it dies we have way to many Rattle snakes and Cotton mouths in South Georgia anyway .Come get ya some if you want to.


----------



## GAGE (May 15, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> My IQ dropped reading this.



Now that was funny!


----------



## oppthepop (May 15, 2017)

That's a hoss of a cottonmouth! I wouldn't kill them either unless my grand kids were playing in the yard and they were there. BUT - a big old copperhead skin would look good on a custom made left-handed long bow!  Just sayin'!


----------



## blong (May 15, 2017)

I generally only kill moccasins if given the chance.  I see copperheads a lot in turkey season but just go around them. Have not been around many rattlers and hope that stays the same.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> AMEN BROTHER.I'm not scared of a snake as long as I carry a (SW 357) If it bits and has Venom it dies we have way to many Rattle snakes and Cotton mouths in South Georgia anyway .Come get ya some if you want to.




Ain`t no way you gonna outdraw a rattlesnake.  

You probably won`t see the snake that hits you till it`s too late.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 17, 2017)

I don't feel like spending the time to go look but I would assume most of the people in this thread that are pro killing every snake they come across are the same folks that carry side arms while turkey hunting.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 18, 2017)

In the mouth out the body.Coiled, cotton mouth wide open dead.


----------



## humdandy (May 18, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> In the mouth out the body.Coiled, cotton mouth wide open dead.View attachment 905181



You must be a real man to face down a deadly snake like that.  Congrats. I'd be really scared and run away.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 18, 2017)

humdandy said:


> You must be a real man to face down a deadly snake like that.  Congrats. I'd be really scared and run away.


Did not face it down went to step across a ditch and it coil to strike just a reflect to kill him before he killed me.This venomous critter will kill ya and any time I see them they die.Any dummy that let's a cottonmouth live should live in Southern Georgia we got way to many they thick as a Democrats around here.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Did not face it down went to step across a ditch and it coil to strike just a reflect to kill him before he killed me.This venomous critter will kill ya and any time I see them they die.Any dummy that let's a cottonmouth live should live in Southern Georgia we got way to many they thick as a Democrats around here.





That particular species of viper does not live up to the reputation and hype that goes with it. I know, I`ve fooled with em all my life. They don`t strike nearly as much as a diamondback, pygmy, or copperhead will. I also live in South Georgia, born and raised here, and I let every one I see go on its way. 

And no, I`m not a dummy.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 18, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That particular species of viper does not live up to the reputation and hype that goes with it. I know, I`ve fooled with em all my life. They don`t strike nearly as much as a diamondback, pygmy, or copperhead will. I also live in South Georgia, born and raised here, and I let every one I see go on its way.
> 
> And no, I`m not a dummy.


 I live my life you live yours I kill them you don't I could care less,on my hunting properties I kill every  venomous snake I find. SOUTHEAST GEORGIA has plenty and I do my part to thin the population DEAD


----------



## blong (May 18, 2017)

Look up snake boots on this forum and you will find that nearly all Ga turkey hunters wear them. If the snakes are no threat , it seems they would wear sneakers?


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 19, 2017)

blong said:


> Look up snake boots on this forum and you will find that nearly all Ga turkey hunters wear them. If the snakes are no threat , it seems they would wear sneakers?


Kind of makes me say Hmmmm, that said it all.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 19, 2017)

blong said:


> Look up snake boots on this forum and you will find that nearly all Ga turkey hunters wear them. If the snakes are no threat , it seems they would wear sneakers?



I wear crocs


----------



## blong (May 19, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> I wear crocs



I have before also. If I know I'm gonna get in water over the top of lacrosse boots, I wear tennis shoes. Snake boots are not worn very much over here in Sippi, lacrosse grange or like boots are by far the first choice in my area.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> I wear crocs





I just pick em up and move em out of the way, unharmed.

My Grandfather hunted barefooted if the weather wasn`t too cold.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 19, 2017)

Don't worry about snakes , bugs, etc. since I got one of these to hunt out of. Don't even need a blind. It is a little harder to put decoys out. But I can carry a whole flock now!


----------



## Gaswamp (May 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I just pick em up and move em out of the way, unharmed.
> 
> My Grandfather hunted barefooted if the weather wasn`t too cold.



my grandfather use to catch rattlesnakes in gopher holes bak in the day around Douglas Ga..I don't catch them but give them their space and respect.


----------



## cumberland (May 19, 2017)

The population in Suches, Georgia is in great shape for copperheads and rattlesnakes. People here fuss at me for not running over them when i see them. Glad i "aint skeered". They are beautiful.


----------



## cumberland (May 19, 2017)

By the way a pair of 150 dollar snake boots can save you 89, 850 dollars because some people's hospital bill ends up around 90, 000 if they have to do 5 or six series of anti venom.


----------



## dawg2 (May 19, 2017)

I have seen a lot of cottonmouths up close. They don't chase you and aren't aggressive.  They are very curious and will put on a display.  About the only way they will bite is if you step on them.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 19, 2017)

Play with them,pick them up and move them, are pucker up and kiss him on the lips.It's your life and money BUT I shoot them on site. BOOM dead.We have way too many here.


----------



## humdandy (May 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That particular species of viper does not live up to the reputation and hype that goes with it. I know, I`ve fooled with em all my life. They don`t strike nearly as much as a diamondback, pygmy, or copperhead will. I also live in South Georgia, born and raised here, and I let every one I see go on its way.
> 
> And no, I`m not a dummy.



That dog will bite you........in my best  Lewis Grizzard accent!


----------



## humdandy (May 19, 2017)

dawg2 said:


> I have seen a lot of cottonmouths up close. They don't chase you and aren't aggressive.  They are very curious and will put on a display.  About the only way they will bite is if you step on them.



I have seen a bunch of them as well...............I did have one who chased me to the golf cart.......or course this was after I tried to knock him in the head with a stick.......

Most aggressive snake I have seen is the eastern king snake........and I have been around a bunch of snakes.......and I mean a bunch.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 19, 2017)

55 reported snake bites in Georgia this year so for. At a cost of about $80,000 to be treated per bite thats over $4 millon spent for treatment alone. BOOM = $.55 DEAD SNAKE... I like my money more than I like snakes. Just saying I like me


----------



## humdandy (May 19, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> 55 reported snake bites in Georgia this year so for. At a cost of about $80,000 to be treated per bite thats over $4 millon spent for treatment alone. BOOM = $.55 DEAD SNAKE... I like my money more than I like snakes. Just saying I like me



I've seen and let crawl 10 venomous snakes this week......remember my last post?

Please send me $5 a week and I will start to kill them........unless of course Trumpy will send me a check?  Maybe I can write it off on taxes?  Are you an accountant?  I'm sure you spend most  your time in an office.....


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 19, 2017)

humdandy said:


> I've seen and let crawl 10 venomous snakes this week......remember my last post?
> 
> Please send me $5 a week and I will start to kill them........unless of course Trumpy will send me a check?  Maybe I can write it off on taxes?  Are you an accountant?  I'm sure you spend most  your time in an office.....


 No I'm a Hired KILLER...


----------



## Gaswamp (May 22, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/Nickthewranglerfanpage/videos/1774746626188252/


----------



## saltysenior (May 27, 2017)

that video shows what I always feared while sitting,backed into a palmetto head waiting for a turkey...especially when the head has a few gopher turtle holes in back of you..


----------



## antharper (May 27, 2017)

Gut_Pile said:


> I don't feel like spending the time to go look but I would assume most of the people in this thread that are pro killing every snake they come across are the same folks that carry side arms while turkey hunting.



Exactly what I was thinking !!!


----------



## MesquiteHeat (May 28, 2017)

It just depends where I am and the situation.  If hunting on property I rarely go to I don't kill them at all, but on lease land and private land that I own they are killed on sight.  Especially if a piece of property is going to be turkey hunted and stomped in an hour before daylight.  I know a piece in my county surrounded by marsh (basically an island) and if you let all the copperheads and Diamondbacks live in there you'd be moving/avoiding snakes everyday you hunted, it's only about 120 acres and its infested.  And for the record, I never wear snake boots and haven't killed one in years despite plenty of opportunities, I have an IQ twice that of DRBugman, carry a .45 in a tanker shoulder holster, and could have whooped Gut Pile's butt when I was 12


----------



## jlt4800 (May 28, 2017)

When hunting I don't bother them if at all possible....now if it's around my house that's a different story...I kill any poisonous ones every time.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 28, 2017)

At the gate on my lease.Someone got him before I could. TODAY.My (IQ) has nothing to do with killing venomous snakes is about survival.Come get ya some we have way to many in my neck of the woods.Oh yes I carry a side ARM (24-7-365) It's my right NOT TO BECOME A VICTIM.


----------



## Bucky T (May 28, 2017)

Get em Einstein.


----------



## DRBugman85 (May 28, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> Get em Einstein.



You got that right


----------

